# Walmart Oils



## Live Oak

I have been doing some reasearch and after an exhaustive email trading fest with the Walmart folks I finally got the information I was looking for. The Super Tech Full Synthetic and conventional line of Walmart oils is manufactured for them by Quaker State-Pennzoil. I have been using Pennzoil Synthetic 5W-30 in my Deere F525 at nearly $4 per quart but now it appears that the Walmart stuff is the same oil packaged differently and at about half the price. I was kinda suspicious of using the Walmart Super Tech oils at first but now have no reason to be. Even the Walmart Super Tech Tractor and Hydraulic fluid is made by Quaker State-Pennzoil. Just thought I would pass along some information I found to be VERY interesting and informative.


----------



## Durwood

I knew that too Chief...but...is it the same high detergent oil or do they make a lesser grade for Wal-Mart? That is what i have always wondered. You know...maybe save a little here by not making quite to their normal standards.


----------



## Chipmaker

Good to know..........I have used TECH oils before and never had a problem. As long as they have the spec they are certified to listed and they meet manuf requirement the brand is probably no worse or better than a major well known brand would be.

I had heard one time that Kendall Oils or it may have been Valvoline was who made oil for Mercury Marine and OMC / Johnson Evinrude.......for their 4 and also 2 stroke engines. Same exact oils for both just different packageing. There just is not all that many manufactuers of oils and such anymore, so they have to be diverse, and capitolize on packaging at a lesser cost for major outlets like Wal MArt etc.

Just like tires, there are IIRC only 5 or 6 actual tire manufactuers today, that make all the dozens or so brands of tires under different names.........and other than tread design and price tire for tire in the same catagory they are of the same compounds as the higher priced brand name tire. I bought a set of full 6 ply Hillcrest tires one time which cost me better than 60% less than any major known manuf tires would have......Had to have some skin on the cheap on the truck........and they lasted over 65,000 miles........found out they were made by Firestone and identical to their RTH line of truck tires. IIRC I paid 40 some bucks each and the same tire with Firestone on them would have set me back better than 125 each.


----------



## Durwood

Chief and Chipmaker, back around 78-80 i worked at a place that made dishwashers. We made 28 different brands. Some brands that i had never even heard of that went to other parts of the country. We also made Kenmores for Sears and the only difference was it said Kenmore on it. Yet ,the Kenmore brand would sell for $50-$100 more in the store because of their name. I have used the Wal-Mart oil in my car before when the guy at Wal-Mart told me who made it. I was just playing Devils Advocate to see if there was a chance of Wally world using a cheaper version of the same oil. I would think highly unlikely...but , you never know.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *I knew that too Chief...but...is it the same high detergent oil or do they make a lesser grade for Wal-Mart? That is what i have always wondered. You know...maybe save a little here by not making quite to their normal standards. *


I really couldn't say for certain Durwood but I would think that it would not be cost effective to manufacture different batches of similar oil like that. Most likely would be most cost effective and lowest cost to manufacture large batches of oil to the same spec. and package it differently.


----------



## Carm

It probably is the same stuff. The only thing that may change is some of the additives put into the oil. The base stock is the same, and that is what does the work, the additives are just extra. Same with gasoline. The base gas is off of the same pipeline, just different additives are put in at the terminal. I generally buy what is on sale, have had no problems so far in any vehicle. A friend uses only off brand cheap oil and has run his car nearly 200K miles on an old Pontiac Sunbird. I think that the oil debate has a lot to do with brand loyalty (Ford vs Chevy). Just did the oil (Valvoline) in my Ford explosion (eXPLORER), It has 203K on it and seems to be doing well. Oil had 5K or more on it and was pretty clean. It was Castrol.


----------



## Mecheng

That's good info but I believe Wal-Mart would dump them in a heart beat for a $.005/ qt better price from someone else. In the old days some said you shouldn't mix oils. Today I don't think that's true. Pennzoil and Quaker state were 100%Pennsylvania parrifin base oils. Today I think about everything is napathinic base.

Most of the big companies are now using hydrocrack refining vs solvent base refining. Conoco pioneered this and I think licensed it Pennzoil (purebase)/Quaker state and others. It's a cheaper, environmentally friendly process that requires less anti wear additives,viscosity stabilizers and has nearly double the oxidation resistance. So it will last twice as long or you can raise the operating temp about 10C.

I did a lot of testing to approve this for electric motor bearing applications requiring far longer life than automotive.

Durwood I'm sure you know whoI work for!


----------

